# Would it look better...



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

...in a court if I attempted MC with him before filing divorce papers? I'm meeting with my lawyer soon and I'm compiling all the necessary paperwork I need and I am going to blindside him with it. But what I'm wondering is if it would be in my better interest to say I tried MC first before "deciding" to get divorced?


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I would ask your attorney. I had a phone conference with a good divorce attorney. He didn't mention anything about attempting marriage counselling first.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Its irrelevant. Besides ....why do MC if you're done? That's just lying IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

If the only purpose of going to MC is to make it look good on paper, then no. However, if there is even the tiniest possibility that you could potentially save your marriage, then yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

